

The Dark Throne – Open-world Action RPG - Stardog
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/34228654/the-dark-throne

======
Vaskivo
Seeing that the OP is a new account and the kickstarter has only one backer
yet, I'll take a guess and say you are the game's creator. Is this correct?

If so, I'd like to know the reasoning for the multiple control schemes,
specially having "tank controls" in the mix. I believe "tank controls" in
Resident Evil were a deliberate choice. Their "clumsiness" added to the mood
of the game. The lack of quick and flexible movement added to the hopelessness
and clautrophobia of the game.

I feel that, with the other two control schemes, only a small subset of
players will use "tank controls". Please stick to one of the control schemes.
And if you want to stick to the "tank", keep in mind it is generally a much
slower way to move the character, so enemies and pacing must be adjusted for
it.

Anyway, it's a cool project. Gonna keep my eye on it.

